# Ale Yeast



## Hopleaf (9/10/12)

Hi All I am brewing 24liters batch with 4kgh pilsner malt 250g wheat malt 300g rice i am going to ferment 12 liters with lager yeast and the other 12 liters with ale yeast my question is which liquid ale yeast best suits this brew cheers hopleaf


----------



## yum beer (9/10/12)

What hops are you using?
what lager yeast?


----------



## Nick JD (9/10/12)

All of them.


----------



## hoppy2B (10/10/12)

With any yeast, the 2 main directions you can head are, either dry and clean or fuller and more flavoursome. Pick a yeast by its description to suit what you are looking for.


----------



## Josh (10/10/12)

Belgian Ale.
Wyeast 3787 Trappist High Gravity
Wyeast 3538 Leuven Pale Ale
Wyeast 3522 Belgian Ardennes


----------



## Darkman (10/10/12)

Kolsch ale yeast. Wy 2565 or Wy2675pc


----------



## Hopleaf (11/10/12)

yum beer said:


> What hops are you using?
> what lager yeast?



i am using perle for bittering andspalt for flavour
and yeast 34/70 or California lager
cheers hopleaf


----------



## black_labb (11/10/12)

Coopers yeast can work really well for a beer like this fermented at around 16-17 (but no higher unless you want the esters to overpower


----------



## Hopleaf (13/10/12)

Thank you all I'm going to use Kolsch wl2565 yeast I try th's one I see how I go
Cheers Hopleaf


----------



## goom (16/10/12)

See this site 
http://www.wyeastlab.com/com_b_yeaststrain.cfm


----------

